# Standard Poodle average weight at 8 wks & 16 wks.



## salexander04

Hello all,

Just wondering how much does a standard poodle weigh at 8 weeks? And how much at 16 weeks?

Thanks.


----------



## bookwormjane

Well since there's a lot of variation of spoo size, that's a little hard to say, but my girl was about 23 or 24 pounds when I got her at 16 weeks. Not sure what she weighed at 8, since I hadn't met her yet. Now she weighs 53 pounds at 16 months and is about 23 inches at the shoulder. The vet says she is very lean, but she is sturdy girl.


----------



## peppersb

At 2 years old, Cammie is 21.5 inches and 33 pounds. I'd say that she is a small standard poodle--one of the smallest I've ever seen. But on another thread Keith something said that 20-23 inches was average for a standard poodle. So there is some difference of opinion about what is small and what is average.

I don't have her weight at 8 weeks, but I do have the following:

10 weeks: 7 pounds
12 weeks: 10 pounds
16 weeks: 16 pounds

From 16 weeks through 28 weeks, she gained one pound per week. So for that period (until she was just over 6 months old), her weight was always equal to her age in weeks.


----------



## AutisticDogLover

my baby is 7 pounds at 8 weeks, I'd love to hear more about other poodles and their sizes


----------



## Orangemax

Max was 8.5 pounds at 7 weeks old and is now about 24 pounds at 14 weeks.


----------



## Leah

Our pup is 8 weeks and 8 pounds. The vet just told me she was a bit too skinny. Which I thought was strange. She is eating her weight in dog food so I am sure she will keep gaining.


----------



## 3dogs

Research the threads on PF this topic has been covered many times. Can't give you puppy weight only adult since I adopted mine. When I got Leif he was 30lbs & 22" tall. Over The past 2 1/2 years he is up to 37-38 lbs. He us VERY active so does not gain much weight but I love his size & don't want larger which is 1 reason I chose an adult.


----------



## salexander04

Thanks everyone for all the responses.


----------



## Ainsley

Alby was 9.5 at 8 weeks 2 days (vet scale) and at almost 11 weeks now is like 12ish (our scale w and w/o me). They (breeder & vet) think he will be on the larger end of a standard.


----------



## Ainsley

Ok I was SO off on the 11 week. I weighed him yesterday doing the weigh myself w then wo thing and he came in at 16 lbs even!!! He turned 11 weeks Thursday. I was looking at the paperwork from our lab and at 13 weeks she was 17 lbs. I can't believe our poodle is heavier than our lab was at this age! I'm anxious to take him to the vet next week to get an official weight. The breeder warned that she breeds for large poodles so a male could be upwards of 70 which is what we wanted. Just had to share my updated findings. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

The pups we rear are 10-14 pounds at eight weeks old. Our boy Jameson is nine weeks and 14.6 pounds.


----------



## mamato3

*Weight at 14 weeks*

Olivia is 14 weeks and weighs 30 pounds. She is very tall. Her mother only weighed 45 pounds.


----------



## PoodleRick

At 9 weeks Penny was 12.25 pounds. Tomorrow we find out what she weighs at 14 1/2 weeks.

Rick


----------



## Bobo and Odette

My spoo is only four weeks old and still with his breeder so he doesn't count yet!!! I'd say he weighs about a kilo at the moment ... 2.2lbs 

He's just a bubba!

Both parents are NOT huge though. Both are champions proven in the US, UK and Australia and are quite small compared to what I imagined for a standard poodle. I have heard show lines are generally smaller than pet lines ...


----------



## PoodleRick

Bobo and Odette said:


> My spoo is only four weeks old and still with his breeder so he doesn't count yet!!! I'd say he weighs about a kilo at the moment ... 2.2lbs
> 
> He's just a bubba!
> 
> Both parents are NOT huge though. Both are champions proven in the US, UK and Australia and are quite small compared to what I imagined for a standard poodle. *I have heard show lines are generally smaller than pet lines *...


Not necessarily.


----------



## LCS

Juneau was 8.4 lbs at 8 weeks + 3 days. We go for a check up next Monday - so we shall see what the change is ...


----------



## FireStorm

Hans was 7.5lbs at 8 weeks. I can't remember how much he weighed at 16 weeks, but at 5 months he was 29lbs.


----------



## outwest

My Jazz is 25 inches tall as an adult and a nice size. I don't see too many bigger than that in the show ring, although I have seen a few (they look huge to me). At 8 weeks Jazz was about 8-10 pounds (can't find my log!).


----------



## poolann

AutisticDogLover said:


> my baby is 7 pounds at 8 weeks, I'd love to hear more about other poodles and their sizes


Racer was 7.5# at 7 weeks and gained on average 1-1.5# per week until 16 weeks. As a 15 month old he measured 24.75" and now at 16 months weighs about 50#. He has always been built like a tank & is very muscular so his weight is about right for his build. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

Just came back from the vet. Penny weighed in at 18.6 and she is 14 weeks as of last Sunday the 16th

Rick


----------



## BeckyM

Polly was 8 lbs at 8 weeks and now at 14 weeks she's 19 lbs.


----------



## IthacaSpoo

Just went to vet friday, Pedro was 13lbs at 8 weeks and is 22lbs at 12 weeks. We asked for the BIG BOY of the litter!


----------



## jlsutterfield

Ruxyn went to the vet today for another round of shots- he is 11wks today and weighs and even 15 lbs =)


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Don't remember what they weigh at 16 weeks, but my standard pupies were ALL 10-12 pounds at 8 week


----------



## Sweetp

Chase is 14 weeks and weighs 23 lbs.


----------



## KathyB

My monster spoo Oliver

12 wks 21 lbs
15 wks 30 lbs
20 wks 45 lbs

He is very tall and at a good weight.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

at 8 weeks -
Lula: 8.9 lbs
Marcus: 11.5 lbs

at 14 weeks - 
Lula: 16 lbs
Marcus: 20 lbs

Marcus was the largest puppy in the litter from birth. Lula was always a little more petite but quite leggy and refined.


----------



## PoodleRick

Penny weighed in at 20.6 pounds at yesterday's vet visit. She's gained a little over a pound a week since we've had her.

Rick


----------



## mamato3

She is 15 weeks and 35 pounds now. She is very tall and muscular.


----------



## kcp1227

Dash was 16lbs at 9 weeks and is 21lbs now at 12 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Just weighed Lula. She is 15.5 weeks old and 17 lbs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Ours are generally between 11 and 14 pounds at eight weeks.


----------



## Sweetp

Chase was 15 weeks this past Sunday and weighs 25 lbs.


----------



## Rachel76

At 8 weeks Hemi is 11.5 lbs.


----------



## kcp1227

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ours are generally between 11 and 14 pounds at eight weeks.



What do your pups usually mature to?

My pup's mom is 23 in and 40lbs and dad is 25in I believe. I'm trying to figure out where he's going to fall in the spectrum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charleygirl

At 8 weeks Zeus weighed in at 12 pounds


----------



## Janicemay

Mike is 13 weeks old and 21 pounds. I really appreciate this thread. I wanted to see how Mike was doing. He is my first Standard Poodle and such a smart little guy....well, maybe not so little


----------



## Meekospeeps

My Meeko was 7 pounds when we got him at 9 and a half weeks, then at 16 he had shot to 23 pounds. He was only expected to be about 40 pounds fully grown, but now at almost 7 months old he's up to 43. Can't wait to see how much more he gets to!


----------



## Janicemay

Mike has averaged 1.8 pounds per week. My little man isn't going to stay little very long. I'm excited and saddened at the same time.

I was standing in a check out line. A disabled man in a wheelchair had his very old, large dog with him. The dog lay down on the floor very slowly. When his person ask him to get up, it was painful to watch. I ask the mans wife how old the dog was, she said "10 1/2 years". My eyes filled with tears....just 10 1/2 short years.

I came home to a wiggling, happy puppy that adds sunshine to my life everyday!


----------



## deanfb1

For our female, Bijou, she's 18 pounds at 14 weeks. Seems like a normal range.


----------



## MJobson

salexander04 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wondering how much does a standard poodle weigh at 8 weeks? And how much at 16 weeks?
> 
> Thanks.


I had Cooper weighed today. He is 20 weeks and weight 31lbs. Any idea how to guesstimate what his adult weight will be?


----------



## deanfb1

What I've read and what our vet has mentioned is doubling the puppy's weight at four months to get an estimated adult weight. FYI, our Bijou is at 32lbs at 22 weeks and she is estimated to be 50 pounds.


----------



## MrsKaia

Haven't been on here for ages. About a year ago our two poodles (standard & moyen) went over the rainbow bridge 2 weeks apart. It left us empty and grief struck. Two weeks ago we became the proud parents of a standard poodle puppy. He's our first puppy, so a lot of things are new to us too. He's 10 weeks old now, and weighs 18 pounds. I am glad that I found this old thread, because I was starting to wonder whether he was gaining weight too fast, but now I am wondering how big he is going to be when he is full grown 😯 He was the biggest of the litter.


----------



## Rose n Poos

MrsKaia said:


> Haven't been on here for ages. About a year ago our two poodles (standard & moyen) went over the rainbow bridge 2 weeks apart. It left us empty and grief struck. Two weeks ago we became the proud parents of a standard poodle puppy. He's our first puppy, so a lot of things are new to us too. He's 10 weeks old now, and weighs 18 pounds. I am glad that I found this old thread, because I was starting to wonder whether he was gaining weight too fast, but now I am wondering how big he is going to be when he is full grown 😯 He was the biggest of the litter.


Hi! We haven't met before, I don't think, but it's nice that you're back . I went thru a similar loss a few years ago so I sympathize.

There's a few threads on this topic. A new thread just popped up with these charts which appear periodically:

not poodle specific










and this one

*HEIGHT CHART FOR STANDARD POODLES*
* 
*

* 
AGE IN MONTHS** 
HEIGHT IN INCHES** 
8 WEEKS** 
12 - 13 INCHES** 
3 MONTHS** 
14 INCHES** 
4 MONTHS** 
18-19 INCHES** 
6 MONTHS** 
21+ INCHES** 
FULL GROWN (USUALLY 24 MONTHS)** 
24-27 INCHES*
* 

Standard poodles can take up to 2 years to finish growing and filling out.*


Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen 🎲


----------



## Rose n Poos

I also found this which a member started many years ago but I've no idea if anything came of it. It's a great idea, to crowd source info from PF owners.









Standard Poodle Growth Chart


Crowd source growth information for standard poodles




docs.google.com


----------

